
Remote doesn't work when wife is home - DarkContinent
https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/cknody/remote_that_doesnt_work_when_wife_is_home/
======
tschwimmer
Obligatory:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/3v52p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/3v52pw/i_cant_log_in_when_i_stand_up/)

